
SourceForge Acquisition and Future Plans: DevShare Program Terminated - JohnTHaller
http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-plans/
======
philjackson
Good on 'em. Given the negative press surrounding GitHub, it might be a good
time for them to build out a genuine competitor.

------
talles
I honestly wish them good luck, I used to like the service back in the day.
Lost trust, GitHub, Bitbucket, GitLab... won't be easy to get back on track.

